#  > فروشگاه سایت >  > فروشگاه آقای صابری >  >  برد مین سامسونگ ua48jc6960aw

## mahditala

سلام این مدل رو موجود دارید ؟اگه هست قیمت؟

----------

*mohsen zmr*,*optical*,*صابری*

----------


## صابری

> سلام این مدل رو موجود دارید ؟اگه هست قیمت؟


سلام. موجوده

----------

*mohsen zmr*,*optical*

----------

